# pre-mixed SW, and powerhead question



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey everyone. I've never done SW before, and I know a lot of you probably dislike it or something, but has anyone used the "Real Ocean Water" that big chain stores sell for SW tanks? I understand they are EXTREMELY difficult, especially without any SW experience, but because of spacial constraints, I am planning a 5G Mantis Shrimp tank. I was wondering if anyone has any pros/cons with the pre-mixed salt water.

And also another question. I have read several different arguments, but if I keep up with water changes, is a filter absolutely necessary if using live rock and live sand? I plan on having a powerhead obviously, but is a filter necessary? And a powerhead with a foam attachment, does that act as a type of sponge filter so to speak?

Thank you!

PS. I want to bet that Scuba Kid is one of the first responders with a legit answer. $1 bet on that

PSS. JK about the $1 bet


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

justintrask said:


> Hey everyone. I've never done SW before, and I know a lot of you probably dislike it or something,...
> 
> *but has anyone used the "Real Ocean Water" that big chain stores sell for SW tanks?*
> 
> ...




One dollar please =) and don't dare try to go back on it

EDIT: FWIW I have a 5.5G reef that has been set up for about 8 months


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Skip the pre made salt water and just go with a salt mix. If you keep on water changes you can skip a power filter, however you will still need something to move the water around so a small hob would actually be perfect for the job. Weekly water changes are a must and twice daily top off.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

well I have a powerhead 301 and 201 on there now, and i had to turn them down because of the amount of water circulation


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

lmao. Sorry to disappoint. :razz:

I'd agree with all of the above, but to add one more thing, I believe the pre-mixed water has much less trace elements than most salts which are very necessary in most tanks and especially with corals. Of course, you can add supplements but if you're not keeping corals, that's not necessary with a good salt mix. Plus, its just easier to start out with a good salt mix, which is usually cheaper than the crappy pre-mixed stuff anyway. And it lasts longer.


----------

